# Civilian Ranges...



## Swamp Honky (Apr 26, 2010)

What do you guys prefer for civilian shooting facilities? I have only been two one or two indoor ranges and some can be pricey. I tried one public outdoor range outside of Charleston and loved it. I am going to try to find something similar in my area. 
I am just curious from your personal experiences, what type of places you guys like to shoot. 
I recently relocated from FL to DC area. In FL, most farmers were happy to let out on their land to help keep the hog population down.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 26, 2010)

If you're in DC, one of the nicest indoor ranges in NOVA is in Fairfax at the NRA headquarters.


----------



## Swamp Honky (Apr 26, 2010)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> If you're in DC, one of the nicest indoor ranges in NOVA is in Fairfax at the NRA headquarters.


 I think I read about that one online. It had a bunch of good reviews, for both price and quality.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, and it's one of the few indoor ranges in the area you can bring a .50 Barrett to LOL


----------



## Swamp Honky (Apr 26, 2010)

I looked at the NRA range a little closer, and with NRA membership and military discount, a year membership is only like 250.00. That doesn't sound terrible.


----------

